# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  گیج شدم !پایه یا پیش؟؟؟؟؟

## mister_ali

سلام به همه
خواهشا کسایی که تجربه ای دارن بگن 
 تو کانو برا تابستون ریاضی 2 بردارم یا دیفرانسیل؟ فیزیک 2 یا فیزیک پیش؟؟؟
من خودم نظرم رو ریاضی 2 فیزیک 2 هست در کنارش دیفو کلاس میرم میخونم فیزیک پیش رو هم تشریحی میخونم نوبت اولشو....

شما نظرتون چیه هرکی یه چیزی میگه...اینم بگم راستی ریاضی 2 فیزیک دو رو قوی کار نکردم در حد 6000 هزار بودم الان میخوام برسونم 7 همه پایه رو ؟

با این اوصاف نظر نهایی تون رو با دلیل بگید مرسی!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## Moonlight

سلام دوست عزیز شما اگه پایرو کار کنین بهتره چون دوران مدرسه پیش زیاد کار میشه و معلما ازمون میگیرن وشما میتونین مطالبو کامل یاد بگیرین اما پایه زیاد واسش وقتی نمیمونه.. من که مشاورم گفتن تابستون پایه کار کنم الانم خیلی راضیم واقعا خوب بود..

----------


## the END

*نظر خودت خوبه*

----------


## mister_ali

آخه کانون و پشتیبان به شک انداختم!!!!!!!!!!!!و البته فایل مشاوره ای دکتر افشار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## namkarbary

ببین برادر من اگه در طول سال پا یه رو تست زدی و حالا چه زیاد چه کم برو یه ذره پیش کار کن...
اگه اصلا تاحالا تست نزدی فقط رو پایه کارکن...همین...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام به همه
> خواهشا کسایی که تجربه ای دارن بگن 
>  تو کانو برا تابستون ریاضی 2 بردارم یا دیفرانسیل؟ فیزیک 2 یا فیزیک پیش؟؟؟
> من خودم نظرم رو ریاضی 2 فیزیک 2 هست در کنارش دیفو کلاس میرم میخونم فیزیک پیش رو هم تشریحی میخونم نوبت اولشو....
> 
> شما نظرتون چیه هرکی یه چیزی میگه...اینم بگم راستی ریاضی 2 فیزیک دو رو قوی کار نکردم در حد 6000 هزار بودم الان میخوام برسونم 7 همه پایه رو ؟
> 
> با این اوصاف نظر نهایی تون رو با دلیل بگید مرسی!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):


فیزیک 2 که انچنان مطلبی نداره.تکمیل کننده فصلای مهمشم که توی پیش دانشگاهی هست.به نظر من پیشوبردار

----------


## helix

دوست عزیز به نظر من اگه دلت نیست پایه برداری فیزیک2 چون پایه ی فیزیکه پیشه و دیف چونکه ریاضی 2 مطلب خاصی نداره

----------


## Moghadam

> سلام به همه
> خواهشا کسایی که تجربه ای دارن بگن 
>  تو کانو برا تابستون ریاضی 2 بردارم یا دیفرانسیل؟ فیزیک 2 یا فیزیک پیش؟؟؟
> من خودم نظرم رو ریاضی 2 فیزیک 2 هست در کنارش دیفو کلاس میرم میخونم فیزیک پیش رو هم تشریحی میخونم نوبت اولشو....
> 
> شما نظرتون چیه هرکی یه چیزی میگه...اینم بگم راستی ریاضی 2 فیزیک دو رو قوی کار نکردم در حد 6000 هزار بودم الان میخوام برسونم 7 همه پایه رو ؟
> 
> با این اوصاف نظر نهایی تون رو با دلیل بگید مرسی!!!!!!!!!!!


سلام


اگر تابستان کلاس دیفرانسیل برداشتید ، حتما حتما حتما *دبفرانسیل* رو به عنوان زوج درس موردنظر انتخاب کنید تا بتونید اون چیزایی که در کلاس یادگرفتید و تمرین هایی که در منزل انجام دادید سرجلسه آزمون پیاده کنید.

برای زوج درس فیزیک ؛ پیشنهادم *فیزیک پیش* است.به هرحال اگر شما فیزیک پیش رو اتخاب کنید در کنار اون باید حتما نگاهی به فیزیک 2 ( به عنوان پیش نیاز ) داشته باشید.فصول 1 و 2 سال دوم رو میخونید و بعد به سراغ فصل 1 سال چهارم میرید.
ماهیت فیزیک پیش1 بخصوص دو فصل اول سنگین بوده و اغلب بچه ها با اون مشکل دارند.بهتره در تابستان کارهای اولیه این دو فصل انجام بشه تا از مهر با  سرعت بهتری پیشروی داشته باشید.

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## mahdi5star

سلام برو بچ من آزمونای تابستون کانونو ثبت نام کردم موندم درسای پیش رو انتخاب واحد کنم یا پایه رو ؟؟؟؟؟؟راستی رشتمم ریاضی :ِِd

----------


## Moonlight

سلام دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه پایرو کار کنین چون پیش زیاد کار میشه اما واس پایه وقت زیادی نیس

----------


## mahdi5star

من میگم دوباره خونی نشه یه وقت چون مثلا چندتا فصل فیزیک2 رو تو پیش هم میخونیم و.

----------


## Ensany

> من میگم دوباره خونی نشه یه وقت چون مثلا چندتا فصل فیزیک2 رو تو پیش هم میخونیم و.


تو پیش دوباره نمیخونی! مباحث مرتبطه! دروس پایه فیزیک 2 . 3 تکمیل کننده هاش توی پیش هستن!

پیشنهاد من اینه شما فصل هارو ترکیبی بخونید! البته تخصص من این نیست! ولی یکی ای مشاوران عالی اینگونه میگفنن1

----------


## mahdi5star

نظر من اینه که دیفرانسیل و فیزیک پیش رو انتخاب کنم و درسای سال دوم هم که تو آزمونای تابستون نیست رو تو آزمونای پاییز قلمچی انتخاب کنم چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

تنها در صورتی باید پیش رو بردارید که دوم و سوم رو کاملاً بلد باشید و در تابستان گذشته هم مطالب دوم رو خوانده باشید
در غیر این صورت کم کم باید 90٪ رو به پایه اختصاص بدید.
فرصت واسه پیش دانشگاهی هست ولی واسه دوم و سوم دیگه فرصتی ندارید شما تا کنکور و از دست میره.

----------


## mehrdadlord

بی شک پایه ! چون درسای نیم سال اول پیش بیش از اندازه براش وقت هست در طول سال ! بر خلاف پیش دو و پایه ! 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## MEHRD@D

*بدون شک پایه، کنکوری بخون یعنی تست کار کن!
*

----------


## raponzel

وقتی هنو پیشو نخوندی واسه چی میخای انتخاب کنی پایه رو انتخاب کن

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> تو پیش دوباره نمیخونی! مباحث مرتبطه! دروس پایه فیزیک 2 . 3 تکمیل کننده هاش توی پیش هستن!
> 
> پیشنهاد من اینه شما فصل هارو ترکیبی بخونید! البته تخصص من این نیست! ولی یکی ای مشاوران عالی اینگونه میگفنن1


اتفاقا تو پیش دوباره میخونیم2تا فصلشو
اسمشم هست سینماتیک و دینامیک!
ترکیبی هم که میگین باید عرض کنم توی فیزیک نیست اینجوری که شما میگید ترکیبی بخونید :Yahoo (1): 
توی فیزیک نهایت ترکیبی بخوان بدن کارو انرژی و دینامیک رو ترکیب میکنن :Yahoo (1): ///یا حرکت دایره ای و نوسان!
بقیه ی مطالب فیزیک2 اعم از فشار، گرما هیچ ربطی به پیش ندارن !نه تکمیل میشن نه چیزی
بحث فیزیک3هم کلا جداست و اصصصصلا توی پیش تکمیل یا ترکیب نمیشه!!!!!

----------


## mahdi5star

میگن تو آزموونای کانون وسطای سال گازشو میگیره و سریع پیش میره مثلا از نوسان به بعد (فیزیک) بخاطر همین میگم فیزیک پیش رو بخونم ایا همینطوره؟؟??

----------


## mahdi5star

up

----------


## Moghadam

> میگن تو آزموونای کانون وسطای سال گازشو میگیره و سریع پیش میره مثلا از نوسان به بعد (فیزیک) بخاطر همین میگم فیزیک پیش رو بخونم ایا همینطوره؟؟??


سلام

این تقریبا روال همه ی موسسات آموزشی و آزمون های آزمایشی کنکوره.در اکثر درس ها.از جمله فیزیک.

باز بودن تایم مطالعاتی در تابستان و نیم سال اول باعث میشه که با آرامش! به تدریس مباحث پیش 1 پرداخته بشه *اما* با اتمام پیش 1 و شروع پیش 2 ، هم حجم مباحث زیادتر میشه و هم درس های انباشته از قبل بیشتر و هم تایم کمتر نسبت به نیم سال اول ( بخاطر تعطیلات عید نوروز و امتحانات پایان سال ) .

به همین دلیل به دوستان کنکوری توصیه میکنیم هر چه جلوتر میرن سرعت مطالعه رو بالا ببرن تا بعدا به مشکل نخوردند و در تابستان تا در حد توان و از اول مهر با تمام توان به مطالعه دقیق مطالب پیش 1 و پایه بپردازند تا در ادامه راه عقب افتادگی های درسی و برنامه ای به حداقل ممکن برسه.

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## mahdi5star

up

----------


## zist-konkur

> سلام به همه
> خواهشا کسایی که تجربه ای دارن بگن 
>  تو کانو برا تابستون ریاضی 2 بردارم یا دیفرانسیل؟ فیزیک 2 یا فیزیک پیش؟؟؟
> من خودم نظرم رو ریاضی 2 فیزیک 2 هست در کنارش دیفو کلاس میرم میخونم فیزیک پیش رو هم تشریحی میخونم نوبت اولشو....
> 
> شما نظرتون چیه هرکی یه چیزی میگه...اینم بگم راستی ریاضی 2 فیزیک دو رو قوی کار نکردم در حد 6000 هزار بودم الان میخوام برسونم 7 همه پایه رو ؟
> 
> با این اوصاف نظر نهایی تون رو با دلیل بگید مرسی!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):



کلا اگه امسال کنکوری هستید بهتره کل پایه رو تو تابستون تمام کنید بعلاوه دو درس اختصاصی پیش رو هم تا نصف بخونین.
تجربه اینو نشون داده که این روش بهتره.

----------

